# Easton EA90 SLX tubular



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Any experience with these wheels? One concern I have is the stiffness of the wheel considering it's low spoke count. Thanks.


----------



## flitchristy (Oct 10, 2008)

Just curious, how much do you weigh?


----------



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

132 lbs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No problems*



Aspen said:


> 132 lbs.


At your weight, unless you are a careless rider, any wheel will be plenty stiff.


----------



## flitchristy (Oct 10, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> At your weight, unless you are a careless rider, any wheel will be plenty stiff.


what he said.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

They're awesome. I weight about the same. But they're not tubular, unless the new 2009 ones are.


----------

